# Moving to Vancouver.



## jucaprat (Jan 2, 2018)

My Partner and I want to immigrate to Canada in seek of a better quality of life in general. we are a bit lost in the whole Express entry and also in the accreditation process to work and keep studying there.

Im a 25 year old with an bachelors in Psychology and i have a Masters in family therapy (counseling).

My partner is 31 and is a Internal Medicine Doctor.

What steps do we need to take so we can start a life there? what do i need to do so im able to work as a counselor in Vancouver.
Also what examinations or certifications do my partner need to practice medicine in Canada and possibly applying to a Rheumatology subspecialty Residency program.

Also how hard is it to find a job once you are in the express entry pool?.

thank you!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jucaprat said:


> My Partner and I want to immigrate to Canada in seek of a better quality of life in general. we are a bit lost in the whole Express entry and also in the accreditation process to work and keep studying there.
> 
> Im a 25 year old with an bachelors in Psychology and i have a Masters in family therapy (counseling).
> 
> ...


Firstly you need to determine if you qualify for immigration into Canada. Given your qualifications I expect your application will be welcomed. You should read the following website closely. It provides all the information you need to begin the process:-
https://www.canada.ca/en/services/immigration-citizenship.html


----------



## jucaprat (Jan 2, 2018)

We are able to apply as skilled workers.
we have more problems with the Qualifications for us to practice our careers.
what steps do he need to do so he can practice medicine in Canada and also be able to go for his post grad degree in rheumatology.
How can i practice individual and family counseling? what credencial or steps i need to take.

thank you.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

For international trained doctors who want to work in BC:
https://www.cpsbc.ca/for-physicians/registration-licensing/applying/imgs

For psychologists:
Registered Psychologist – College of Psychologists of British Columbia

See also:
https://www2.gov.bc.ca/gov/content/...stem/partners/colleges-boards-and-commissions

Be aware there are differences between therapists/counsellors/psychologists:
http://vancouversun.com/health/local-health/counsellors-seek-establishment-of-regulatory-body


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jucaprat said:


> We are able to apply as skilled workers.
> we have more problems with the Qualifications for us to practice our careers.
> what steps do he need to do so he can practice medicine in Canada and also be able to go for his post grad degree in rheumatology.
> How can i practice individual and family counseling? what credencial or steps i need to take.
> ...


It doesn’t follow that, because you’re regarded as skilled workers in Mexico, that you will receive the same consideration in Canada. You will need to get your Mexican education/degrees Canadianized through WES. 
You need to contact the appropriate authorities in your intended province to discover what educational requirements are required to allow you to practice your profession. Immigration into Canada will not be easy.


----------

